# McAlister's Deli



## peace out (Nov 15, 2010)

Anybody else ever take a second glance at their pictures hanging on the walls?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2010)

Haha nice!


----------



## RedZilla (Nov 15, 2010)

Thats awesome lol!!


----------



## turtle (Nov 15, 2010)

Good find!


----------



## Benton (Nov 15, 2010)

One more thing we control, right? I mean, hmm, funny coincidence...


----------



## turtle (Nov 16, 2010)

We will rule the world one tuna sandwich at a time..


----------



## cacarter (Nov 16, 2010)

Must eat at McAlister's...must eat at McAlister's...


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 16, 2010)

http://www.mcmenamins.com/426-grand-lodge-home
And this one serves micro brew!


----------



## peace out (Nov 16, 2010)

These responses made me laugh out loud.


----------



## JTM (Nov 16, 2010)

i can't stand eating at sandwich shops, but that's pretty good.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 16, 2010)

Ha! McAlister's is awesome, and I never noticed that before.


----------



## mark! (Nov 16, 2010)

Is there actual confirmation of Masonic orientation or just coincidence?

Edit:  Found that the checkered floor represents the black and white floor that the original McAlisters started in, it was an old gas station.


----------



## cacarter (Nov 16, 2010)

I looked into it, and the reasoning they (being wikipedia) gave for the checkered tile is because the first McAlister's was opened in an old gas station.  Thus the tile was chosen for its nostalgic value.  Further research into the creator was cut short by me needing to get back to work.  "But that's just the cover up story y'all have produced!" says the conspiracy theorist.


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 17, 2010)

cacarter said:


> I looked into it, and the reasoning they (being wikipedia) gave for the checkered tile is because the first McAlister's was opened in an old gas station.  Thus the tile was chosen for its nostalgic value.  Further research into the creator was cut short by me needing to get back to work.  "But that's just the cover up story y'all have produced!" says the conspiracy theorist.



Hmm... A gas station, you say? An OLD gas station? What does old represent - ancient times! And what does a gas lantern make - light! McAlister's is based on an ancient place that provides light!

That settles it! *tinfoil hat*


----------



## RedZilla (Nov 17, 2010)

QPZIL said:
			
		

> Hmm... A gas station, you say? An OLD gas station? What does old represent - ancient times! And what does a gas lantern make - light! McAlister's is based on an ancient place that provides light!
> 
> That settles it! *tinfoil hat*



Bwahahahaha.... your logic is flawless brother!!!


----------



## Jamesb (Nov 17, 2010)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> http://www.mcmenamins.com/426-grand-lodge-home
> And this one serves micro brew!


My wife and I visited this place and now we are bound to purchase their "Terminator Stout Mustard"  Just like Masonry it goes with any outfit and tastes great too!!


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Nov 17, 2010)

Jamesb said:


> My wife and I visited this place and now we are bound to purchase their "Terminator Stout Mustard"  Just like Masonry it goes with any outfit and tastes great too!!


 Never had the mustard, but the Terminator Stout is some good stuff!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 19, 2010)

Shhh... the McAlister's connection it only known to the super secret 33rd's and conspiracy theorist.  Where is my flashthing to erase your memory?  LOL


----------

